# Wood Imprinting Set



## jeffnreno (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi All

Has anyone tried the imprinting set from Penn State

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/EGSET.html

Looks like a pretty cool way to customize a pen but also looks kind of gimicky.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## bitshird (Feb 15, 2010)

I think your design or lettering would just remain on the surface and likely be easily scratched off.


----------



## meucci2009 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've tried it have not had any success, at all with it, if not perfect will burn wood.


----------



## KenBrasier (Feb 15, 2010)

I bought one to put our Company Name and date on the back of pen boxes I make.  It is OK for that and I'm still practicing (*).  It doesn't seem to rub off but I put a cleare lacquer coat over it anyway.  But Jeff is right it is "gimicky".  All it is, is a 18 Watt Soldering Iron with a 3/4" flat brass end to heat transfer reverse imprints from a laser printer. I believe you could make or get a flat end for a regular soldering iron and do the same thing.  (*) Since then LOML bought me a Logo Branding Iron which I like much better.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm wondeing how a sealing iron that is used in model airplane building would work.  They are adjustable (heat wise) can be had for under $20.  Or maybe a heat gun (like a hair blower) used for shrinking mylar film.


----------



## sailing_away (Feb 15, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing about the iron for model airplanes.  I already have one.  I'm going to have to add that to my list of things to try.


----------



## KenBrasier (Feb 15, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> I'm wondeing how a sealing iron that is used in model airplane building would work.  They are adjustable (heat wise) can be had for under $20.  Or maybe a heat gun (like a hair blower) used for shrinking mylar film.


 
I'm not familiar with the sealing iron, but it sounds right.  A heat gun wouldn't work.  The process is the same as using an clothes iron to apply heat transfers to clothing.  You need the heat and the direct pressure.


----------



## JoeOCNJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Would you be able to imprint the wood first then apply the BLO/CA finish on top of it?

So far i've had about 10 people asking me if I can put names on pens.. this is the only thing i can think of.. and i have a soldering iron, i'd be willing to give it a shot if anyone else has had luck with it?


----------



## mark1945 (Jan 31, 2011)

If you want names on pens that look good laser is by far the only way to go.
Mark


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 31, 2011)

If you just want to put a name on a pen you can print the name on a laserjet printer in reverse then heat set transfer the toner from the paper with a regular Iron used for clothes , I use a little travel iron , then overcoat it with a clear spray (CA will melt and smear the toner) then do your usual finish on the pen . 
You can also use water slide decals , the paper for inkjet printers is available on line or from most hobby shops , seal with a clear spray and finish your pen as usual .


----------



## JoeOCNJ (Jan 31, 2011)

awesome, what kind of clear spray are you talking about? like a spray adhesive or something?


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 31, 2011)

If you already have a soldering iron, you could pick up an IC desoldering end for it and it would work as good as the PSI tool.  One for a 14 or 16 pin IC would be about right if memory serves me right.  It is a shame because I just threw away a whole pile of that stuff couple of years ago.  A laser print out would work much better for this instead of ink jet because the toner lays on top of the paper and heat transfers very nicely.  We did that with a household iron making tee shirt transfers.  God, that brings back memories.
Charles


----------



## okiebugg (Aug 26, 2011)

*Soldering*

You can purchase the type of iron that you are describing from any shop that deals with stained glass.


----------

